# Other Lightroom Mobile Device - Missing Photos.



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

Can anybody help please?

Under 'Folders' I have several listings for 'Other Lightroom mobile Device'. There is also a reference to a Samsung GT-19505 which will be my mobile phone. Unfortunately the link to the folders seems to be broken. Any help in sorting this problem out would be most appreciated.

I have hopefully attached a screenshot.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

Hi Patrick, welcome to the forum.

Your screenshot didn't appear, possibly because your post went into moderation. I've cleared that, so would you like to try attaching the screenshot again? If you need help, see this post.


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

Hi,

I'm obviously being a bit dense but my original post seems to have vanished!

I'll re-post with a screenshot.


Regards,


Pat


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

Hopefully I'll get it right this time!

Under 'Folders' - 'Other Lightroom mobile Device' my Samsung Mobile phone gets a mention and we then get a number of folders with ? marks. I cannot re-link the folders nor can I delete them.

Any help would be most appreciated.


Regards,


Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

When you use Mobile Sync, Lightroom appears to setup an "Imported Photos" folder for each of the devices that have "connected" to your central sync account. On my system, for example, I have such a folder under my iPad, MacBook Pro, Windows Desktop, and Lightroom Web. The key thing is that these Imported Photos folders are created on your PC in the users/your username/MyPictures/Lightroom/Mobile Downloads.lrdata.....so given that they all seem to have "?" marks, that would tend to indicate that the Mobile Downloads.lrdata folder (or it's contents) have been removed. Can you check?


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

Jim,

On checking, I seem to have created a 'Mobile Downloads.Irdata' on both my C drive and also D drive (this is actually one physical drive which is partitioned). It is my intention for my LR catalog to be on the D drive which is now my preference in LR CC. I did experience some difficulty upgraded from LR5 to LR CC perhaps in the chaos I have created 2 catalogs? I'm sorry but whilst I may have been taking photos for years I'm still feeling my way around the Adobe software.

Regards,

Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

I don't understand when you say "you have created...". The folder is automatically created by Lightroom, and it matters not where your catalog is.....the Mobile Downloads.lrdata (note that's lower-case LRDATA, not IRDATA) is always created in that location that I specified. If you move or delete that folder then you'll end up with the "?" marks that indicate a missing folder.


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

My computer shows a 'Mobile Downloads.lrdata' folder in both _My Pictures in Local Drive C_ & also in _Local Drive D_. When I try and reconnect the folders I get an error message: _'An internal error has occurred: A source is required to change a folder location'._ This error message shows when I try and link the missing folders using either of the 2 catalogs.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

And have you looked inside the folder on the C drive, using Explorer? What's in there?


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

This is what is inside the folder:


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

If you expand the entry in the Folders Panel for your Samsung phone, does it too have a "?" on the Imported Photos folder? If not, can you hover over the folder with the cursor and see if the sub-folder name matches the name of that sub-folder in your last screen-shot?


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

No question mark in the Samsung folder, but when I hover the folder that pops up seems to be contained (along with others) in the Mobile Data.lrdata on Local Drive C. I also have different files in a Mobile Data.lrdata folder on Local Drive D!

I appreciate the assistance you are providing.

Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

Is there a photo count for the Imported Photos folder under the Samsung? If so, click on the Imported Photo folder and look at the photos in the grid, then open the Mobile Download.lrdata sub-folder in Explorer and compare the contents with the pictures in the Grid. 

Next question: what is the full path of the Mobile Downloads.lrdata folder on the D drive?


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

Sorry no picture count in the imported photos folder under the samsung.

Not sure what you mean by the full path of the Mobile Downloads.lrdata folder on the D drive?

I have however taken a punt and attached a screenshot that my provide the information required?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

Well, I guess it's probably time I asked the question: what photos ARE missing?

I have no idea what that folder on the D drive relates to, though I suspect it's a copy of that was taken some time ago of the contents on the C drive.

Those folders with the "?", difficult to say what they relate to, though personally I'd be inclined to simply right-click and select "Remove". 

Have you been making much use of LRmobile, and have you run into any sync problems?


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

Jim,

I have tried to remove these files but nothing happens? The photos concerned are still available on my mobile and I can get the ones on the D drive to open but not the C Drive.

Regards,


Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 10, 2015)

To be honest, I'm rather lost here. I don't understand how the D drive should figure in to this at all, nor do I understand why you have so many "drives" listed with the missing "imported Photos" folders (and why you can't remove them). 

Before I make things worse, can I suggest that you post the issue in the official Adobe feedback site, using the link at the top of the page. With a bit of luck, Guido Reule of Adobe will pick up the problem (he's one of the main men on the LRmobile team).


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

The multiple devices listed under the '_Other Lightroom Mobile device'_ tab baffles me as well! I have only tried to sync one mobile phone which indeed is a Samsung GT-19505. I keep my LR catalog on the D drive so may be that's why it figures in the equation? The Lightroom folder on Drive C only seems to relate to _MobileDownload.lrdata_ and is only 4Kb in size perhaps it should be deleted in Windows?

I have just done a search using the library filter and have found the Samsung GT-19505 photos - _'Show in Explorer'_ shows the pictures are stored on Drive D and appear in the LR catalog. That said there is something amiss under the '_Other Lightroom Mobile device tab_.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 11, 2015)

I wouldn't delete the file from the C drive, as that is where it's supposed to be. I have my catalogs on the D drive, but Mobile Download.lrdata was created on the C drive.

Something is clearly not right, so as I said earlier, posting in the official Adobe feedback site is probably the best thing to do.


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the help Jim I have now posted on the Adobe site.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 11, 2015)

Sorry I couldn't help, just too much going on there that I can't figure out. Hopefully Guido will pick up the problem soon, if not I'll give him a nudge.


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 13, 2015)

Jim,

I posted my query in the Adobe site but have had no reply to date. Would it be possible to give Guido a nudge please?

Regards,

Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 14, 2015)

Pat. I don't recall having seen it anywhere, can you give me a link to the post?


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 14, 2015)

Jim,

Fingers crossed please find attached a link for my posting on the Adobe site:

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...-with-other-lightroom-mobile-device-tab?rfm=1

Regards,


Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 15, 2015)

The problem is that it doesn't appear in the Lightroom section of the site, it only appears when doing a general search on 'Questions', which isn't the norm and is why I didn't see it (and probably nobody else did either). I don't know if you can edit your post to get it into the Lightroom section, or perhaps relist it (use the "Report a Problem" link, not "Ask a Question")?


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 10, 2015)

Can anybody help please?

Under 'Folders' I have several listings for 'Other Lightroom mobile Device'. There is also a reference to a Samsung GT-19505 which will be my mobile phone. Unfortunately the link to the folders seems to be broken. Any help in sorting this problem out would be most appreciated.

I have hopefully attached a screenshot.


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 15, 2015)

Jim,

As suggested I have now re-posted in the appropriate section.


Regards,


Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 16, 2015)

Still can't see it Pat, but no worries, I'll email Guido to ask him to take a look at this thread. Can't promise he'll have the time just now, but I can ask.


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 17, 2015)

Jim hopefully this link will take you to the posting:

feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/other-lightroom-mobile-device-missing-photos

Regards,


Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 18, 2015)

OK, I was not seeing it in the list of posts in the Lightroom sub-forum, but just noticed that you didn't specify the Product....so I've just updated your post to add the product name, and it now does appear in the Lightroom sub-forum. I've also emailed Guido to have a look at the problem.


----------



## Patrick Cray (May 20, 2015)

Thanks very much Jim.


----------



## Patrick Cray (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry to bring this thread up again but I've still not resolved the matter! I have contacted Adobe recently but their on-line helper wasn't able to provide a solution. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 1, 2015)

Did Guido from the Adobe team ever contact you?


----------



## Patrick Cray (Jul 2, 2015)

Jim,

Yes I did get a reply from Guido about 1 month ago. Guido raised some queries with me which I replied to. Unfortunately nothing further has been heard from Guido.   

Another poster called BD who had a similar problem did reply, unfortunately I cannot get BD's solution to work for me.

I also tried Adobe online help but that didn't produce a solution either.

Unless I have been very unlucky or have made some basic error I cannot imagine that Adobe are unaware of this issue?

Regards,


Pat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 3, 2015)

I think Adobe are on holiday right now. I suggest you try getting back to Guido next week (he's normally pretty good at following up).

Edit: a follow-up question. What exactly happens if you right-click on those missing "Imported Photos" folders and select "Remove"?


----------



## Patrick Cray (Jul 3, 2015)

Jim,

When I right click and select 'Remove' nothing happens.

If I right click click 'Find Missing Folder' I can find the 'Mobile Downloads.lrdata' folder, but when I try and link the files I get a pop up that states 'An internal error has occurred: A source is required to change a folder location'.  

If I right click 'Show Parent Folder' I get a pop up identifying an internal error - I have attached a screenshot.


Regards,


Pat


----------

